# didnt have time to prepare :(



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

:angel:Thursday I took my boxer , Spike, to the dr. He was lathargic and not acting himself. He would growl and everyone and everything , except me. After an xray, the doctor found a huge tumor in his abdomen. Ultra sound found it was attatched to about everythiing in there. He told me it was very advanced and we had to put him to sleep. I have spent the last two days crying. Ruger has been laying by me and I am sure he knows I am sad. Spike was a special dog, as I know most are. But he loved me as much as I loved him. His final actions of growliing at everyone except me told everyone that. He never stopped eatiing, that confused me. He had slowed down but I thought alot of that was the new puppy and him getting older. He by nature was a quiet dog, and a true friend. :angel:


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:It's especially hard when you have no notice and time to prepare yourself. Take comfort in knowing that you gave him a wonderful life and he truly loved you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It's never easy to lose a pet, but somehow when it happens suddenly, it's that much harder to deal with. I hope that time will help to heal your pain.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sorry that happened. 

 *hugs*


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry  
Dodger and Molly send you wet doggie kisses :hugs:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so sorry!!!! i know that doesnt help and is very generic but there are no other words. Its very hard i know. :hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, how sad. It's never easy but finding out so suddenly about his condition made it even more difficult I'm sure. I'm very sorry


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! Run free at the bridge Spike!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry. It is always hard but unexpected is a shock.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh I am so sorry. It sure has been a bad week for this it seems. It must be very hard as it was so sudden.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how you feel like. 
all the best


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Lizzyjo,
I am so sorry…. Harley and Chops send boxer hugs, and Osa sends big wet puppy kisses…. {{hugs}} from me too


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hugs:So sorry for your loss, it is awful when it happens so sudden.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My condolences to you! I am so sorry about Spike.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about Spike. We went through similar, from a Thursday visit to the vet for an anal gland expression to Friday at the surgical center with all the surgeons looking at her, to being told she had inoperable anal sac adenocarcinoma. The swelling started tearing skin within a day. Monday she was gone because we could not let her live with the pain. I remember that Monday night crying that I wanted her back.

There are so many things I wish we had seen or noticed in the months prior, but you cant change those things. Just know Spike will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I cannot tell each one of you how much your words of support mean to me. Only a true HEART person could understand the loss of a dog. I sat on my deck yesterday and watched a squirrel in the yard. Spike loved to chase them, never was fast enough to get one. the squirrels knew that and would play with him. I sat there and cried. I know I will never forget him. Thanks again...love to all my fellow dog people.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:
understanding your grief...


----------

